# New TR1



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vala's daughter, C'Varda, owned by my friend Donna, earned a TR1 today with a 'V' score and 98 pts. Varda is 20 months old. Judge, USA Johannes Grewe. Donna has done a fantastic job with this young female.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on the V score


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

AWesome!!! Tell her "Congratulations!!!"


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WOW!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Very awesome! Congrats!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Excellent job!

That is why I like the option of the TR and OB titles. More flexibility to do more. When Baer broke his canine, I did the OB 3 with him.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!! Congrats!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats to Donna and C'Varda!









And







to you Lisa as the breeder!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats to Donna and C'Varda!









And







to you Lisa as the breeder!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONCongrats to Donna and C'Varda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto...to what Trish said twice...LOL...
















Awesome score!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you.







Donna is a very giften handler and she just adores Varda. Of course we ruined her high tracking plans today, but I will write that up in another brag. LOL


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations to all! What an awesome score!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Nice! Congrats to Donna and Varda.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WooHoo














Super job


----------

